# GREETINGS! New to GTA and setting up a 120gal. reef ready!



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

Hey all I'm new here and finally doing things right. No more fluval's running my marine tank and no more under skimmed water.

I've ordered 2 Chinese 120w leds and in possession of a 5' Monterrey Stand and canopy. Have yet to order my tank but thinking dual overflows on each side. On the fence whether to buy a prefab sump or do a DIY, thinking I need a skimmer first to get my footprint first.

Quite excited here to finally be running with the big boys!

Can't wait but doing thing patiently!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome! Iam glad you got your big boy pants on now! The only thing I could recommend to you is get an overflow box or external over because it would give you a lot of working space in side your tank vs 2 pillar. 
P. S give J_T shout he's the man for overflow box's or sumps.


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

Thanks thmh. Yeah I've got my mind set on overflows, I've always had something hanging off the back of my tanks and it's time to clean up. defiantly gonna need a hook up on a sump!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

congrads. looking forward to a build thread


----------



## Bar0n (Nov 26, 2012)

welcome to the forums!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and congrats, rock that tank


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes! May consider a build thread but waiting for more inventory to come in. 

Tanks been ordered and really need to land a skimmer then everything will fall into place. The SWC BMK was retailing a bit ago for just under $200 at some online retailers but seems that inventory is now hard to find.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Good luck!!!

What about big girl pants! This hobbie is also for the female genre gents!

I also took the big jump this week but with a HOB instead a drilled tank, none less, lots of work!. take pics as you set up!


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

Honestly just recently noticing how many women are in the hobby. The avatars used in the forums or there nicknames kind of give it away.

When you go by LFS or the big retailers all you see is dudes. Kind of cool to hear the ladies are reefers too!

Actually was watching a youtube video recently and it was a woman describing her sump. Nice.



Letigrama said:


> Good luck!!!
> 
> What about big girl pants! This hobbie is also for the female genre gents!
> 
> I also took the big jump this week but with a HOB instead a drilled tank, none less, lots of work!. take pics as you set up!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

UrbnRzqr said:


> Honestly just recently noticing how many women are in the hobby. The avatars used in the forums or there nicknames kind of give it away.
> 
> When you go by LFS or the big retailers all you see is dudes. Kind of cool to hear the ladies are reefers too!
> 
> Actually was watching a youtube video recently and it was a woman describing her sump. Nice.


That's what im talking about!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new adventure! and you know its never too soon to start a build thread! Im pretty interested to see your 120w chinese LED's. Let me know what you think of them, im in search of new lighting.


----------



## UrbnRzqr (May 31, 2013)

duckhams said:


> Congrats on the new adventure! and you know its never too soon to start a build thread! Im pretty interested to see your 120w chinese LED's. Let me know what you think of them, im in search of new lighting.


Before my systems see corals may be quite some time but what I can tell you is where I ordered them from they provide you with a 3 channel built in timer. They also allow you to customize your array of LEDS. Actually there wasn't to many of them that incorporate the timer for the same price.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

No problem, im in no rush. When you get them up above the tank, let me know what you think.


----------

